# Gengetsu interest?



## Namaxy

Apologies if it's been done before, but it didn't come up on a search. Would there be interest in a Gengetsu stainless clad white #2 gyuto PA? I have two sizes, but I'm leaning towards sending around the 240. For clarity...I'm just asking here if this would be of interest...I'll do a separate sign up thread if folks are interested. Thanks.


----------



## Crothcipt

There is always interest. It may not be the people you think it would be, but I'm sure there is interest. I haven't tried one so I am.


----------



## Andrew H

I have one, but I would really recommend people testing them out if they haven't yet. Great knives.


----------



## Zwiefel

I have the 180MM petty, but would love to try the Gyuto, if you'll let a new member in. 240/270 of the most interest to me....but would not skip the 210


----------



## kalaeb

I have wanted to try one out for a while would jump on the opportunity.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Neal, if there is room, I'd like to take one for a drive, 240 would be my preference but any size will be fine.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## chinacats

I for one would be most interested. I think Jon's knives are as good as any available for the money.


----------



## obtuse

I would love to try one out


----------



## wenus2

Yeah Neal, that would be great.
This is actually the number 1 knife on my interest list. I would be very happy to get a chance to handle it.


----------



## Namaxy

Thanks for all the interest - looks like this is a go. Turns out this week is insane work wise, plus there are a couple of other PA's going on from Pitonboy, so I'll wait until the end of the week or so to do a sign up thread for this one. Thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks

i'd really like to try one!


----------

